# I saw it move



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

manandhisdogcarvings - facebook.com/manandhisdogcar…


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow thats nice.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Now that's the kind of dog I could handle owning.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

That's some talent! Wow!


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Bow- Wow!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Impressive!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, indeed!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I bet if you say "SIT" it does…..


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

nice dog, does it eat much


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a fantastic carving.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Guardian of the wood pile


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

1Thumb,

Did you carve that? It's awesome. I would see it moving too!


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> 1Thumb,
> 
> Did you carve that? It s awesome. I would see it moving too!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Unfortunately I didn't.

https://www.manandhisdogcarvings.co.uk/


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Great carvings! Thanks for posting the link!

Claude


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice carving is it dogwood?


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Dogwood without the bark


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Dogwood without the bark
> 
> - Novamr99


<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------

